# ENTP or ESTP?



## DJArendee

Jabberbroccoli said:


> Your last post seems very Se-Dom. Your _focus is on external observations_ to determine the other's honesty. I'd postulate an ENTP would be too focused brainstorming ways to destroy the other person's argument before they can speak again.


I used to do that, but people tend to start getting these bags under their eyes like they're going to cry. So I feel like its bad. One example:

I approach a close friend and notice he's playing elder scrolls 4:
me: Elder scrolls 4 was programmed by retards.
him: Nooooo, this game is one of the most high tech games you'll ever play.
me: half life 2 is younger than the game, has better graphics, and has a faster framerate on my computer. Elder scrolls runs like a piece of ass when I run it on lowest settings on my computer. I don't think it was optimized at all.
him: this game is very complex, it calculates all the leaves swaying in the wind.
me: no it doesn't, all the leaves are just sprites that are animated to go left and right. And even if they WERE programmed to blow in the wind that would be a complete waste of CPU clock cycles hence my previous point that the game was programmed by retards. Not only that, it crashes or freezes every 5 minutes no matter what system you play it on.
him: *frustrated look as if his dreams were shattered*
me: *trying to make up for my behavior* uhhh, the game is a blast though. I really love it.
him: yeah...
me: alright well I gotta run *slowly backs out*

I suppose I'd like to know the biggest differences between ESTP athletes and ENTP athletes.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli

I suppose I would classify myself as an ENTP athlete. I was the defensive captain on my soccer team last semester, and I'm a 3rd degree black belt in Taekwondo. I used to do gymnastics as well. Fairly similar. I think a difference that could be established is that the ENTP understands the game, and an ESTP is the game.


----------



## DJArendee

Jabberbroccoli said:


> I suppose I would classify myself as an ENTP athlete. I was the defensive captain on my soccer team last semester, and I'm a 3rd degree black belt in Taekwondo. I used to do gymnastics as well. Fairly similar. I think a difference that could be established is that the ENTP understands the game, and an ESTP is the game.


Idunno. I definitly learn all of the rules to the point where I find loopholes, or, I make the rules. I don't really know what it means to "BE" the game, that sounds pretty egocenntric and fake to me.

Quite frankly, I feel like I could feed you guys whatever information I want to sway your opinion to whatever I want your opinion to be. 
If I told you: I don't know when I'm about to fall asleep, I hardly drink water until I'm about to pass out from dehydration, you'd probably be like, (oh... inferior Si. You must be an ENTP).

On the other hand if I told you,

I love sports, being spontaneous, I am dead sexy and wear a lot of sport clothing, you'd probably assume Se (therefore ESTP). I question the validity of most of your responses (no offense) as you are only subject to the information I have provided. So I don't really know how to not manipulate your answers. This is something I consider, because I often find friends will blindly believe whatever I tell them, which scares me a little.

The real question is: how come I don't like star trek like all the other ENTP's? (I'm only half joking)


----------



## Narrator

You vibe like an ESTP to me. Could be wrong. I'm possibly too farmiliar (relatively speaking) with a typical sort've cynical ENTP 7 and over identify him with ENTPs. But ESTP is my instinct. The way you focus/your presence feels more ESTP - EN_Ps feel a little less solid.


----------



## Inure Penumbra

MelanieM said:


> I was thinking ENTP...are you very traditional? Lots of ESTP's I've met really hold traditions in high regard more so than an ENTP. ENTP's can also be more intuitive to people's feelings where ESTP's are just not. ESTP's are usually (not always) pretty awesome at sports, especially team sports. Both are funny, but the wit of an ENTP > ESTP. They are both appealing but in different ways. An ESTP is more outwardly sensual effortless, where an ENTP may talk about sex more and can manipulate a woman much better. (I guess it depends on the woman).
> 
> Ehh, just like me not to read your entire post. If you can't hold a conversation with a lot of N's or think they are strange then you are an S.


ESTPs ive found to be one of the less traditional of sensors because they adapt to changing surroundings.

ESTP btw. ENTPs have stranger humour.


----------



## marzipan01

Idan of Europa said:


> The real question is: how come I don't like star trek like all the other ENTP's? (I'm only half joking)


If you don't like Star Trek, then you're definitely not an ENTP. lmao.


----------



## counterintuitive

You vibe ESTP to me, but it's just a vibe. I could be wrong.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli

Don't like Star Trek at all. I missed that generation.

I love Dr. Who though.


----------



## DJeter

There's some Ne hate going on in this thread. Se doesn't hold a monopoly on aestheticism. The rejection of tradition and lack of grasp on the here and now suggest Ne dominance. I don't know what's with the ESTP typings. Must be that "only Se users are good at sports" mentality hanging around.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Idan of Europa said:


> I'm not an introverted feeler. I happen to be* hitting it off with some hot babe* so I'm in a good mood hence the enthusiasm. She might be ISFX.


Why do you consider her "hot"?


----------



## TreeBob

for the record I love Dr Who and Star Trek, so I guess I just destroyed your whole argument. He is no ESTP


----------



## electricky

WSidis said:


> There's some Ne hate going on in this thread. Se doesn't hold a monopoly on aestheticism. The rejection of tradition and lack of grasp on the here and now suggest Ne dominance. I don't know what's with the ESTP typings. Must be that "only Se users are good at sports" mentality hanging around.


Where does he indicate that he lacks a grasp on the here and now? "I hate tradition" could be any type really but surely typical of both ExTPs. I'm just not convinced either way yet.


----------



## DJArendee

pinkrasputin said:


> Why do you consider her "hot"?


uh, well I dont actually lust for her. but we're really close after a week, i make her laugh constantly and she teases me and talks trash etc. she's physically attractive, has pretty eyes and a soft voice that I really like. But mostly Im attracted to her sense of humor, trash talk, similar love for armin van buuren and adventure.


----------



## Inure Penumbra

Idan of Europa said:


> uh, well I dont actually lust for her. but we're really close after a week, i make her laugh constantly and she teases me and talks trash etc. she's physically attractive, has pretty eyes and a soft voice that I really like. But mostly Im attracted to her sense of humor, trash talk, similar love for armin van buuren and adventure.


armin van buuren? thats some hardcore sensing there


----------



## pretyhowtown

You could be either...

Ta-dah! Figure it out for yourself, since you're such a master manipulator that nothing we say is of any true value.  Some of the things you said caused me to think ENTJ, though I think it's a stretch in the context of the big picture. You're not showing much evidence of dominant Ne...being forgetful does not an iNtutive make. Or something... I see Se-Dom all over the place, though.


----------



## Carmine Ermine

I'd say more ENTP with a good measure of Se. I always thought ENTPs were the type to do more of the "cocky funny" stuff naturally (like you, Idan). When I think I've run out of stuff to do, Se makes me chill out, although if boredom kicks in, Ne seems to rise up to try to find some options.

Maybe it would be easier to find what you have more trouble with out of Si/Ni. For example, my Si usually is quite nice because I like to look back and remember things & how good the old days were. Ni, on the other hand, keeps coming up with ridiculous ideas that are just plainly paranoid and false, for example bad feelings about what horrible rumours might be going around about me or coming up with very pessimistic reasons why certain things happen.


----------



## DJArendee

pretyhowtown said:


> You could be either...
> 
> Ta-dah! Figure it out for yourself, since you're such a master manipulator that nothing we say is of any true value.  Some of the things you said caused me to think ENTJ, though I think it's a stretch in the context of the big picture. You're not showing much evidence of dominant Ne...being forgetful does not an iNtutive make. Or something... I see Se-Dom all over the place, though.


Well its really tough because if I think I'm an ESTP, I'll just present to you all the biased information that will make you think I'm ESTP. If I think I'm ENTP, I'll just give you all the biased information that would make you think I'm ENTP.

Hmm, a while back I once told myself that I am the best person to make decisions regarding myself and I often am open minded to a flaw, where I take everyone's feedback and give it actual credit when I should really be reaching my own decisions. Maybe I should take my own advice and just stick with ENTP.


----------



## pretyhowtown

Idan of Europa said:


> Well its really tough because if I think I'm an ESTP, I'll just present to you all the biased information that will make you think I'm ESTP. If I think I'm ENTP, I'll just give you all the biased information that would make you think I'm ENTP.
> 
> Hmm, a while back I once told myself that I am the best person to make decisions regarding myself and I often am open minded to a flaw, where I take everyone's feedback and give it actual credit when I should really be reaching my own decisions. Maybe I should take my own advice and just stick with ENTP.


It sounds like you're really well-rounded. May I ask, why does it matter? I know why it mattered to me to know my type.

My husband is ENTP and sounds similar to you. He has a lot of the same interests (sports, video games, etc.) but above all, in his job and in his leisure time, he needs to be allowed to be creative. I suppose he values creativity (ideas) above more concrete things such as athletics. He has very little interest in aesthetics (except when it comes to his work as a video journalist) and mocks convention. I don't know if that helps at all. 

If you think you're ENTP, that should be the opinion with the most weight, as long as you feel you have a good grasp of Ne vs. Se.


----------



## DJArendee

Yeah I don't really know the diff between Ne or Se anymore. I see something shiny, I go for it. Sounds like regular impulsiveness that could be either Se or Ne.

I care a lot because I'm a wierdo and everyone feels the need to let me know that. So its nice to know there are people out there similar to me. I have my own fair share of issues that I need help with. I think inferior Si explains a lot of problems i have in life: can't remember rules worth a damn (this is of course, a huge issue in society and I look like a retard as a result), I have a bad memory for the small things, I don't stick through on things that well, I don't drink water ever because I never realize how thirsty I am, I forget to eat meals sometimes, I don't know when something has pissed me off until its too late and the damage from either myself or the other person has been done... stuff like that. I tend to catch a lot of flak for stupid shit like this all the time. When I tell someone "I forgot to wear my shirt-stays" in the military they always respond with, "WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU FORGOT? HOW DID YOU FORGET?" I'm just tired of being hassled for this kinda stuff, so its nice to know that somewhere in the world is a place where I can thrive without constantly being accused of stupid shit, and people constantly thinking I'm shady or guilty for things I didn't do.


----------



## pinkrasputin

pretyhowtown said:


> You're not showing much evidence of dominant Ne...being forgetful does not an iNtutive make. Or something... I see Se-Dom all over the place, though.


I agree. I can't stand when someone thinks they have Ne because they are "forgetful". I have an ESFP girlfriend who is always forgetful and gets lost frequently. She will even call herself of ditz because of this. 

Same thing with using sports and figuring out Ne/Se. However, I have to say my ESFP friend really is a rock star soccer player. She is excellent in sports and has been all her life.

Ne reads between the lines. In fact, we can even talk in parables and "get" each other. I don't see where the OP does this in this thread or any other. Ne is pretty easy for me to pick up on.


----------



## Iridescent

I know an ENTP who is a brilliant footballer, another ENTP who is a huge adrenaline junkie and an ESTP who can speak Russian fluently (He learned for the fun of it, with little help) and is scared of danger. I like to think of the MBTI as a cookie cutter mold bought from Poundland/Walmart/Insert Crappy Shop; occasionally, one of the corners breaks off to creates something that still looks similar to the others, but just has one or two different features.

And, as an afterthought, I don't think it's physically possible to play Uncharted and not want to be/snog/befriend Nathan Drake. :tongue:


----------



## DJArendee

BUMP

ok so who thinks i'm an ENTJ? the Intuitive Se user? The compromise between ENTP and ESTP?


----------



## SilentScream

Jabberbroccoli said:


> I think a difference that could be established is that the ENTP understands the game, and an ESTP is the game.


That is very true actually. That's one reason why ENTP's are better at Fantasy Leagues, while ESTPs are better in the real leagues

:tongue:


----------

